# My Tarantula



## CourtneyG (Sep 2, 2015)

Here are some photos of my Poecilotheria metallica a few days after she molted.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 2, 2015)

Awesome pics!! Tarantulas are very cool. I use to have 11 of them for 11 years.


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 2, 2015)

I love tarantulas. Here is a pic of my rose hair Charlotte.


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 2, 2015)

I love tarantulas. Here is a pic of my rose hair Charlotte, right after her molt. Only down side is I can't handle her any more due to I have become highly allergic to her hair


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice spider Courtney.

I have a couple of Brazilian blacks. G. pulchra.


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Tom said:


> Nice spider Courtney.
> 
> I have a couple of Brazilian blacks. G. pulchra.


Thank you, and those guys are some cool Tarantulas.


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> I love tarantulas. Here is a pic of my rose hair Charlotte, right after her molt. Only down side is I can't handle her any more due to I have become highly allergic to her hair


Yeah my B. smithi hairs cause itchy bumps to appear wherever they touch, but I still love her.


----------



## Merrick (Sep 3, 2015)

What a stunner


----------

